# Is marketing a "Plus Size Barbie" a "good" thing?



## rdean (Dec 25, 2013)

Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com







So, is marketing a "plus size Barbie" a good idea?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2013)

Is The Dean plus size stupid?


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is more realistic and representative of the adult female anatomy, than the original. Since Barbies will be around forever, it seems, they should reflect the body of a more average person, for better or for worse and in my opinion.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 26, 2013)

dean is xxx large in stupid..


butI  kind of think this a better iideat to show girls women as women, rather than unhealthy models


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd tap that


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 26, 2013)

Baruch Menachem said:


> dean is xxx large in stupid..
> 
> 
> butI  kind of think this a better iideat to show girls women as women, rather than unhealthy models



Yes, before and after fast-food joints and lack of parental guidance...


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Is The Dean plus size stupid?



The mark of someone stupid is when they say things they can't prove.  Obviously, that's not me.


----------



## Politico (Dec 26, 2013)

*Yes, it is more realistic and representative of the fatass female anatomy of today, than the original. Since Barbies will be around forever, it seems, they should reflect the body of a more average person, for better or for worse and in my opinion.*

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Tank (Dec 26, 2013)

I wouldn't buy the fat one for a kid


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Galia Slayen: The Scary Reality of a Real-Life Barbie Doll

&#8226;	There are two Barbie dolls sold every second in the world. 
&#8226;	The target market for Barbie doll sales is young girls ages 3-12 years of age.
&#8226;	A girl usually has her first Barbie by age 3, and collects a total of seven dolls during her childhood.
&#8226;	Over a billion dollars worth of Barbie dolls and accessories were sold in 1993, making this doll big business and one of the top 10 toys sold.
&#8226;	If Barbie were an actual women, she would be 5'9" tall, have a 39" bust, an 18" waist, 33" hips and a size 3 shoe.
&#8226;	Barbie calls this a "full figure" and likes her weight at 110 lbs.
&#8226;	At 5'9" tall and weighing 110 lbs, Barbie would have a BMI of 16.24 and fit the weight criteria for anorexia. She likely would not menstruate.
&#8226;	If Barbie was a real woman, she'd have to walk on all fours due to her proportions.
&#8226;	Slumber Party Barbie was introduced in 1965 and came with a bathroom scale permanently set at 110 lbs with a book entitled "How to Lose Weight" with directions inside stating simply "Don't eat."

**** **** **** ****

I think most women are somewhere in between the two Barbies in the OP.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> ...



IMO neither one of those dolls represents a typical or realistic idea of what the female body looks like.  I think it would make more sense to get rid of the original Barbie body but not create one who is obese. Create one who represents what is realistic for a healthy, normally shaped female.  Something somewhere between to these two images.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 26, 2013)

Some alterations might be done to the very skinny-looking doll so that they don't contribute to girls unhealthy self-image that contributes to illness through malnutrition.


----------



## Kosh (Dec 26, 2013)

We all can thank the far left controlled media for the continued destruction of women in the public eye.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2013)

Kosh said:


> We all can thank the far left controlled media for the continued destruction of women in the public eye.




Yes, all women should resemble the Stepford Wives freak show we get on FOX news every day.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's just public relations. 'Barbie' has gotten so much bad press for unrealistic depictions this is probably just a response to that.

While I understand fat-shaming doesn't work, the fact remains that being fat is not advantageous or healthy, so encouraging or accepting it is counter-productive. Might as well come out with a drinking and smoking Barbie if going that way.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I so agree....


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

Why are we not having this coversation about bratz dolls with thier oversized heads, collegen injected lips, and plastic surgery cats eyes?







Or WWE dolls, showing massive roidasauruses. 







Plus, once girls hit puberty and are really more malleable about body image, they have long since gone past barbie. If you are collecting barbies in your teens you are likely a gay male, not a female.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Why are we not having this coversation about bratz dolls with thier oversized heads, collegen injected lips, and plastic surgery cats eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess would be that Barbies are around my age, and Bratz are - what? Just over ten years old. Barbies have been setting a bad/wrong standard for over 50 years, and probably outsell Bratz by a ridiculous amount.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we not having this coversation about bratz dolls with thier oversized heads, collegen injected lips, and plastic surgery cats eyes?
> ...



Do 5-10 year olds really see barbies as something body-wise to emulate? Or is this concept the result of 20-30 somethings looking for some excuse in therapy for why they are fat/bulemic/whatever and finding barbies as a convenient target?

I played with GI-joes, I never identified my body image with a doll with kung-fu grip.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

For the child that believes a barbie or any doll is an accurate representation of what the world expects needs a more active and level headed parent in their lives.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Seriously.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yes, seriously. How many cases are there of girls who play with barbie dolls saying they want to have the same body proportions of said barbie dolls? Is there an epidemic of barbie doll induced anorixa, bulemia, and plastic surgery to make one look like a barbie doll? What is the age and background of those people crusading against barbies, and who think they are the worst thing in the world?

Sometimes a Cigar is just a Cigar, and a Doll is a just a freaking Doll.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> For the child that believes a barbie or any doll is an accurate representation of what the world expects needs a more active and level headed parent in their lives.



Uh-huh.

You two gentlemen apparently know nothing about American women and body image, it would seem.

Expectations? The media? Fashion models? No? None of this rings a bell for you.

Ah, well; I tried.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And sometimes not. Try Googling "American women body image."

Do some reading.

Barbie And Body Image .....The Connection


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > For the child that believes a barbie or any doll is an accurate representation of what the world expects needs a more active and level headed parent in their lives.
> ...



But is this body image thing created by dolls, or is it something ingrained throughout society, and the media's portrayal of what it sees as the ideal "woman"?

I would propose to look at the bombardment on TV, Movies, and advertisements of the purported "ideal woman" instead of children's toys.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

From the previous link.



> *The Barbie Body Image and Eating Disorders*
> 
> The Alliance for Eating Disorders Awareness reports that 70 million people worldwide suffer from eating disorders like anorexia and bulimia. About 90 percent of those with eating disorders are young women between the ages of 12 and 25. Remember, these young women likely played with Barbie dolls, multiple Barbie dolls, shortly before developing their disorders.
> 
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Again, is this due to a doll, or due to the media's portrayal of the proposed "ideal body image"?

The doll is an easier scapegoat for those of a progressive bent, because it is made by an eevull corporation, while the media's portrayal is more difficult, as many of those in the media and in industries such as fashion, movies and TV have the proper "progressive mindset," and yet all thier products scream of the very conditions you castigate barbie dolls for.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> From the previous link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As stated before by me and others in numerous other posts, correlation is not causation. And the term "likely played with barbie dolls" is not even close to a statistical fact.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > For the child that believes a barbie or any doll is an accurate representation of what the world expects needs a more active and level headed parent in their lives.
> ...



I have been and am still deeply entrenched in the fashion industry. I am talking about parenting and what a child will believe. Perhaps, it is your jaundiced view of the world and parental responsibility.


----------



## NLT (Dec 26, 2013)

Did BD BOOB model for the plus size barbie?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

The Effects of Playing with Thin Dolls on Body Image and Food Intake in Young Girls



> Although there has been discussion about the extremely thin body of Barbie, only one experimental study actually tested the effects of exposure to images of Barbie on body image in a sample of young girls&#8217; from the United Kingdom (Dittmar et al. 2006). In that study, 5- to 8-year-old girls were exposed to images of Barbie or to images of Emme (developed by Tonner); a doll with more realistic body proportions that was endorsed by the American Dietetic Association as a healthy role model for young girls. They found that girls between the ages of 5.5 to 7.5 years old had lower body esteem scores and a greater discrepancy between actual and ideal body sizes or actual and adult body sizes (relative difference between the actual body size of the girl and her desired adult body size) if they were exposed to images of a Barbie, whereas exposure to images of the Emme doll had no effects on these variables. However, children between the ages of 7.5 and 8.5 experienced greater actual and adult body discrepancies if exposed to images of Emme, whereas no effects were found for exposure to images of Barbie in this age group. Dittmar et al. (2006) reasoned that the age difference they found can be explained by the fact that the girls under the age of 7.5 are still developing a self-concept and therefore use Barbie actively as a reference norm, whereas girls older than 7.5 years have already internalized the thin ideal as a cognitive self-concept structure (see also Vygotsky 1991).


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> The Effects of Playing with Thin Dolls on Body Image and Food Intake in Young Girls
> 
> 
> 
> > Although there has been discussion about the extremely thin body of Barbie, only one experimental study actually tested the effects of exposure to images of Barbie on body image in a sample of young girls from the United Kingdom (Dittmar et al. 2006). In that study, 5- to 8-year-old girls were exposed to images of Barbie or to images of Emme (developed by Tonner); a doll with more realistic body proportions that was endorsed by the American Dietetic Association as a healthy role model for young girls. They found that girls between the ages of 5.5 to 7.5 years old had lower body esteem scores and a greater discrepancy between actual and ideal body sizes or actual and adult body sizes (relative difference between the actual body size of the girl and her desired adult body size) if they were exposed to images of a Barbie, whereas exposure to images of the Emme doll had no effects on these variables. However, children between the ages of 7.5 and 8.5 experienced greater actual and adult body discrepancies if exposed to images of Emme, whereas no effects were found for exposure to images of Barbie in this age group. Dittmar et al. (2006) reasoned that the age difference they found can be explained by the fact that the girls under the age of 7.5 are still developing a self-concept and therefore use Barbie actively as a reference norm, whereas girls older than 7.5 years have already internalized the thin ideal as a cognitive self-concept structure (see also Vygotsky 1991).



And has this study been replicated to verify the results? 

I am loathe to take the results of one study as indicative as anything, in particular ones that deal with such vagartieis as "body esteem scores"

My loathing of studies goes both ways, for example you will not see me run to that "gay parents are bad because of this study" post and say it proves all and ends all. 

Studies are just that, studies, ones that have not been repeated independently multiple times are particularly bad.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




"Women and body image" begin when the person is a child. It is up to the parents to develop a healthy sense of self, self esteem and accurate and well thought out perspective regarding the world and not leave it up to the people who manufacture and market the Barbie doll.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Aaaaaand you had to attack me to make that point?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The Effects of Playing with Thin Dolls on Body Image and Food Intake in Young Girls
> ...



Did you read the whole article, or just the C&P.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I post at work in the background, and I try not to open anything linked if I can help it. 

Ill review when I get home, but from my engineering background, when the summary doesnt post numbers, they usually are dont back up the summary as well as they could. 

My engineering background is also why I dont trust made up concepts such as "body esteem scores."


----------



## Meathead (Dec 26, 2013)

Radical thought here, but I think there should be a range of Barbies and kids should choose whichever they want.

Crazy, eh?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Do you believe eating disorders exist?


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Attack?  I made an assessment, just like you did....madam... mine was based on the fact that you made assertions about two people who you know nothing about and were incorrect on both counts. As such, your comment is merely a mirror reflection of your own jaundiced perspective.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Gotcha. Source considered. 

Have a good day, sir.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You too. 

You see this problem, like most problems of this nature, begin at home when the person is a child. That poor perspective is carried into adulthood and remains with that person until they chnage it. If there is no parent who will take the responsibility to guide and nurture the child then there will complications regarding that issue.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 26, 2013)

Once more our sages are proven right:

The Second Commandment:

4. You shall not make for yourself a graven image or any likeness which is in the heavens above, which is on the earth below, or which is in the water beneath the earth.
5. You shall neither prostrate yourself before them nor worship them, for I, the [L-rd], your [G-d], am a zealous [G-d], Who visits the iniquity of the fathers upon the sons, upon the third and the fourth generation of those who hate Me,
- Exodus 20

When idols get worshipped, as anyone emmulating a doll is doing, bad things happen.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Eating disorders exist, I have known anorexics and bulemics. I also have issues with my own weight, as I tend to overeat when agitated or upset. I know plenty of people on the opposite end of the spectrum, who are overweight and eat to compensate for something.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup! Same. But I certainly don't blame my parents.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Yup! Same. But I certainly don't blame my parents.



Blame is a whole other thread. To me when someone is "fucked up" regardless of the actual "fucked-up-ed-ness" a myriad of causes is at the root. 

With me for example, I had serious women issues growing up and in my early adulthood, i.e. i was terrified of them. Maybe this is ingrained in me as a nerdy star trek/RPG playing guy, or maybe it was because my mother was a domineering nutjob who used to yell at me for an hour if I got below a 90% on a test in grade school. (to be fair, she's on medication now, and much better). 

So maybe she's part of the cause, maybe she's not, but in the end It took myself to get past it and now I've had a girlfriend for almost a year, and will likely be married before 2015 ends. 

I tried to get past blame, and into understanding, and it took the death of an Aunt who was single, overweight, and miserable to shock me into changing my ways.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

You're a good egg, Mister Marty.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> You're a good egg, Mister Marty.



Thanks.

To clarify on the debate in general, is it possible that some girls are impacted in some way by the image given by barbie dolls? Of course. human mental interaction is something we are only starting to understand in a non emprical way. Does the evidence for this lean towards a need to force toy companies to make dolls more anatomically correct? No, No, 100 times no. Should people who think more positive dolls need to be out there market thier dolls, and proclaim thier beleifs that thier dolls are superior? Of course they can, and they should. 

To me however, a person pre-disposed to negative impact from dolls is probably pre-disposed to negative impact from alot of other things, and the only way to protect them would be to encase them in a bubble, which of course has its own negative impacts on a person's development.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

Blame is an over simplification of the issue regarding the dolls it is more responsibility  and fully understating, if possible, the impact of what those of us who are parents are exposing our children to and explaining the significance therein.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> Blame is an over simplification of the issue regarding the dolls it is more responsibility  and fully understating, if possible, the impact of what those of us who are parents are exposing our children to and explaining the significance therein.



Whether we like it or not, most parents are not able to raise children who aren't to some degree influenced by peer pressure, the media, essentially the society in which they live.  Young women, even girls, are bombarded with a female image that for  most women is not attainable, one that is not realistic. Contrary to GI Joe, the Barbie doll comes with a huge assortment of outfits and other items meant to create the ideal of feminine beauty.  Her very slim, and impossibly top heavy body are something girls and young women are encouraged to emulate, directly and indirectly. 

In any case, I don't think it is a good idea to market an obese Barbi. I think fat acceptance is just as bad as promoting the idea that Barbi is physically anything like a normal or average woman.  Being over weight is not defined in the same way by all 'professionals' across the planet, but I think we all have a reasonable idea of what is healthy and reasonably fit.  That is what should be promoted, not an extremely slender body and not an obese body.  Something reasonable.  Fat acceptance is not healthy, but neither is anorexia.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I absolutely agree with you. Neither Barbie is a healthy representation of the 'average' female body...


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

If it is a "good thing", it will be produced and marketed.

However, I don't think most people want a fat doll since it doesn't exist yet.

Same thing with "plus sized models", not that popular, if it increased profits, companies would do it.

However, people don't idealize obesity, generally, they idealize thin women, and in shape men. Even if they are fat themselves.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow, I can see the apocolisp from my window

The double chin clinches it for me, I mean what child wouldn't want 


man o man, this is some funny shit.


Next years Xmas ideas;

A-cup Barbie
Goth Barbie
Crack ho Barbie
Inked up Barbie
and of course
Cutting Barbie


we just need some catchie names


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> From the previous link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eating disorders

#whitegirlproblems

right on the money here:

"_Ive learned several lessons from the massive public response to my article. I didnt write it as a publicity stunt, to drive traffic, or to elicit a reaction (i.e., troll)as many people have speculated. I also didnt do it as a social experiment, though its inadvertently become exactly that. Among the many conclusions I cant help but draw is that middle-class white women are the most protected and privileged group in our society. Weve known this, to an extent, when were told things like American white women are the principle beneficiaries of affirmative action, or when we see rifts in the womens movement open along racial lines. This minor event underscored this fact on another level. While Im repeatedly told that eating disorders are afflictions that strike women of all races and social classes, the overwhelming majority of responsesand the most prominent and spirited oneshave come from precisely that demographic.

Not only do middle-class white women enjoy the luxury of having something so innocuous as a 600-word Internet post written by some stranger be the worst thing thats happened to them, they have national organizations, major publications like your own, and droves of obsequious male supporters climbing over each other to come to their defense. What these women dont realize is that the discomfort that theyre experiencing of having their plight and challenges trivialized or dismissedis how other demographics feel every day. But, in this case, these women and their supporters feel perfectly justified and, more importantly, enfranchised to lash out in violent (and probably illegal) threats of death and mutilation against me and my colleagues who are merely, and inadvertently, pointing out this uncomfortable truth. Most other demographics, unfortunately, dont have a national support network ready to come to their aid when someone so much as writes something that hurts their feelings, but they have every ability to simply ignore._"

A Year Of Outrage


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Ironic considering your avi dontcha think?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Is The Dean plus size stupid?
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



My avie is not of a stick thin barbie looking type...none of my avies even the ones of myself are stick thin or obese (most pinup models are required to have some meat on their bones babe)...


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever thought that thin dolls aren't the problem, but overweight and obese people are?

Food for thought...


----------



## NLT (Dec 26, 2013)

the fat barbie would be better in the sack. The skinny barbie would be all bony points and you know her tits are fake with an ass that tiny.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 26, 2013)

If the plus sized barbie was black or lesbian, rtard would be extolling her to the heavens, lol. Progressives only seek to exert control over the image presented of WHITE women...WHITE women must be encouraged to remain thin and ridiculed, if necessary, into maintaining an unhealthy and unrealistic body weight and general appearance.

Just like white women are the ones who need to realize their only function in this world is to provide consequence-free sex to pretty much anyone who asks it of them.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## NLT (Dec 26, 2013)

Real men like a woman with nice curves in all the right places. Who wants a women built like a teenaged boy with a stuffed bra?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't we just have a healthy-size Barbie?  As in neither obese nor anorexic?

I don't think "plus size" is necessarily good...


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

NLT said:


> Real men like a woman with nice curves in all the right places. Who wants a women built like a teenaged boy with a stuffed bra?



Fat like plus sized barbie does not equal curvy. And men have different preferences, like women. 

So fuck off with your pro fat propaganda. 

Overweight and obese people are disgusting.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Bump for da fatties


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 26, 2013)

*Is marketing a "Plus Size Barbie" a "good" thing? 
*

Only if it includes a gift card good for a dozen Big Macs and super size fries with extra big shake and desert.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



I keep doing jumping jacks. I'm trying

I might get there one day.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Real men like a woman with nice curves in all the right places. Who wants a women built like a teenaged boy with a stuffed bra?
> ...




Small dick men who spend most of their time over compensating are disgusting.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 26, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> *Is marketing a "Plus Size Barbie" a "good" thing?
> *
> 
> Only if it includes a gift card good for a dozen Big Macs and super size fries with extra big shake and desert.



Slurpees and I will be contributing to my local community.



We are number one after all


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

The only thing I do not like about the plus size barbie is her triple chins. I have never really seen such a thing on anyone that is plus size and I know plenty. My shop used to specialize in Plus Size ladies apparel. Designers SUCK. Plus size clothing is UGLY. Huge assed flowers, stripes, nasty prints I wouldn't put my dog in. So I had all batiks, beautiful flattering gowns, dresses, pants, tops. Did any of my customers, or my past or current friends have 3 chins? NO.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Real men like a woman with nice curves in all the right places. Who wants a women built like a teenaged boy with a stuffed bra?
> ...



Really?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Where are the triple chins? ^


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Still can't find a triple chin.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Well gosh and golly....STILL no triple chin.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Even funnier is women who are so offended when someone criticizes their body image, so they do the same, lol.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I'd do her.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Still can't find a triple chin.



and her


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which one is a gay liberal democrat?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well gosh and golly....STILL no triple chin.



Her Two, but with ropes.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well gosh and golly....STILL no triple chin.



She should lose weight, a good deal, and get that tattoo removed, that is trashy.

Trashy Fatty lol.


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 26, 2013)

An ugly doll is not a new concept.  I recall Poor Pitiful Pearl when I was a girl, or was it when my niece was a girl?  I don't recall.  My mother was very vocal in her expression of what she thought of it.  She wasn't going to spend her hard earned money on such an ugly thing.  Honestly, I agreed with her and I'm was she didn't.  I felt sorry for people who got them.   I think if any little girl gets that fat Barbie she will be ridiculed by the other girls.  Not sayin' it's right.  Just sayin'.

Here is a link showing Poor Pitiful Pearl.

https://www.google.com/search?q=poo...ollections%2Fnmop%2F2%2F28%2F80.4947;680;1024


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...





Two Thumbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well gosh and golly....STILL no triple chin.
> ...



There is a vast difference in the first and second.  The first is a little overweight.  The second is morbidly obese.  She will die young.  We should not be encouraging children to become morbidly obese.  Morbidly obese Barbie will not die.  Morbidly obese child who gets a morbidly obese Barbie will.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 26, 2013)

Well Sunshine just rained on my parade.






speaking of irony


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

I LOVE her curvy shape, she's proportioned well, and has legs forever...


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Well Sunshine just rained on my parade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Sorry!


----------



## Sunshine (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I LOVE her curvy shape, she's proportioned well, and has legs forever...



Bettie Page was not a Twiggie type.  She was pretty healthy looking.  But she was not morbidly obese.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE her curvy shape, she's proportioned well, and has legs forever...
> ...



As was the same with the deliciously curvy Marilyn Monroe...


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Marilyn Monroe wasn't fat or obese. I hate how modern fatties try to relate to her in anyway.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




If you weren't trying to over compensate for your small dick, I wouldn't comment on how small it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> *Marilyn Monroe wasn't fat or obese*. I hate how modern fatties try to relate to her in anyway.



And neither is the model in the above reply....


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Look, you can still lose weight, and that attitude isn't very attractive. Lose the weight and attitude, the "fattitude" so to speak. 

Don't be snarky with me honey.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > *Marilyn Monroe wasn't fat or obese*. I hate how modern fatties try to relate to her in anyway.
> ...



All the "models" you posted are overweight or obese. They look nothing like Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...








Lookin' kind of thick in the hips and thighs here to me, babe...rather juicy, don'tcha think?


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Babe? What? LOL

You prove my point there, she isn't obese or overweight like the women you posted.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



What overweight women?


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Do you pay attention to WHO it is that posted WHAT in this thread...WHAT women did I post that are "fat" ...


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



That is what I'd like to know...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Marilyn was a size 16. That is considered obese by todays standards of stick women.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Still looking for a triple chin.
Plus Barbie was ruined when they added that "feature". Someone needs to get a clue. Bet it was made in China. Anything from Bali or Indonesia or China that says LARGE is a size 10 in the USA.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Marilyn was a size 16. That is considered obese by todays standards of stick women.



Yes she was, and that is a proven fact. 

Let's not forget her in my fave MM flick 'some like it hot'...












Wait...are those tummy rolls???^^^


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Marilyn was a size 16. That is considered obese by todays standards of stick women.



Wrong. 

Even in the picture you posted(where she was her heaviest, she was a size 12). Most of her career she was a size 4.

Marilyn Monroe real dress size, measurements, weight? really size 16?


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



All the the women posted are overweight.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Look ladies, just hit the gym, improve yourselves, and stop trying to convince others to change their perception of beauty.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 26, 2013)

*Pfft ... Screw Fat Barbie, Skinny Barbie and Marilyn Monroe ... They all suck!*


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Look ladies, just hit the gym, improve yourselves, and *stop trying to convince others to change their perception of beauty.*



Maybe you should do the same, Pot.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Pot is right. Bet he has a pot belly, bad skin, knobby knees. Or....he is a chunky boy himself.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Look ladies, just hit the gym, improve yourselves, and *stop trying to convince others to change their perception of beauty.*
> ...



You can be fat, I don't care. I am just telling you, most people don't find it beautiful, so stop trying to convince people it is.


----------



## Jughead (Dec 26, 2013)

> Is marketing a "Plus Size Barbie" a "good" thing?


If there is a market for them, sure why not.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn was a size 16. That is considered obese by todays standards of stick women.
> ...




Marilyn was a W.O.M.A.N.

Twiggy was a manniquin.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything...and I am sure the hell not trying to convince others here that being overweight or obese is 'ok'...the OP is about OBESE vs. ANOREXIC Barbie...one extreme against the other. 
If you will take the time to actually READ and COMPREHEND the replies to the OP you will see where it is I stand on this issue.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Barbie isn't anorexic, she is a doll.


If people don't like her, they won't buy her, if there are buyers for obese barbies or overweight/average barbies, the doll will be created. The market will decide.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't waste your breath, Angel. This guy is a fruitloop.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Don't waste your breath, Angel. This guy is a fruitloop.



Coming from the woman who doesn't talk to her own, well, I won't go there.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your breath, Angel. This guy is a fruitloop.
> ...



I suggest you not go there. I didn't mention my son for you to use it as a supposed weapon, asswipe.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Then don't bring it up, lol.

Thanks for finishing my point for me though.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2013)

I was discussing my own situation concerning bigotry and how it affects everyone. YOU chose to take what I said and use it as some kind of twisted weapon because YOU can't read very well and what you do read, you don't understand.

Cease. And we will let the mods handle it if you put my family back in your diseased mouth. He chose his path. But he IS my son and I won't have you uttering his existance in your filthy mouth. Got it?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

No one is saying you can't embrace anorexics Iceman.

Let those who want real women have them, ok?

To each his own.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

*No family attacks guys - so, before we get to that point - stop and think.*


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



The Barbie Doll for years has been a "role model" for young girls...what this is about is Anorexic looking Barbie vs. Obese looking Barbie and should it be ok to market the Obese looking doll if it's ok to continue to market the anorexic looking doll..
In my opinion BOTH dolls are wrong in the make of their body type...period. 
Sadly, we all know that the Barbie doll will continue to live on as the piece of plastic that she is...either way.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> No one is saying you can't embrace anorexics Iceman.
> 
> Let those who want real women have them, ok?
> 
> To each his own.


Who said they like anorexic women, I like thin women. Thin does not equal anorexic. 

So real women equals overweight/obese? I suppose you are right though, around 2/3rds of the population in the US is overweight/obese, that is the *real*ity.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Your opinion doesn't determine market action by firms. 

Your opinion again. 

What is your proof the Barbie causes Anorexia? If anything, it is the opposite. Obesity is far more of a health risk and far more prevalent  than anorexia. I bet far more girls who had a barbie when they were a kid grew up to be obese than anorexic.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 26, 2013)

A couple of years ago, we went to Branson MO for a River Dance performance. first, there was no place to eat good food. It was all fatty crap, fat food joints and fat people. The dinner shows all had real shit for their food. We damn near starved because there wasn't anyplace decent to eat. 

But, interestingly, when we went through the Titanic museum, we were struck by how small the grand staircase was. The museum is supposedly famous for its accuracy so we asked ...

We were told that the museum version is actually much bigger than the original in the Titanic. They had to build it bigger because we are bigger now. 

IMO, the problem with making a fatter Barbie is the same it has been for making the inhuman skinny one - Both give little girls something to strive for. Its bad enough that people are getting fatter and fatter and more and more diabetes. How about we make dolls that look normal and make that the standard for little girls to want to be?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Did she say it did?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A couple of years ago, we went to Branson MO for a River Dance performance. first, there was no place to eat good food. It was all fatty crap, fat food joints and fat people. The dinner shows all had real shit for their food. We damn near starved because there wasn't anyplace decent to eat.
> 
> But, interestingly, when we went through the Titanic museum, we were struck by how small the grand staircase was. The museum is supposedly famous for its accuracy so we asked ...
> 
> ...



Exactly.

And normal is neither anorexic nor plus.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Where?


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In her posts.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats the whole point of the OP. The Barbie doll enforces "bad body image" by being "anorexic". 

Can you read?


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Are you kidding me? Anorexia is 'ok'? Take anorexia over obesity? Really dude? 

BOTH are dangerous BOTH cause major health problems, and BOTH end in death...you, sir, are very sick in the head if you think it's 'ok' to be anorexic over being obese....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 26, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A couple of years ago, we went to Branson MO for a River Dance performance. first, there was no place to eat good food. It was all fatty crap, fat food joints and fat people. The dinner shows all had real shit for their food. We damn near starved because there wasn't anyplace decent to eat.
> 
> But, interestingly, when we went through the Titanic museum, we were struck by how small the grand staircase was. The museum is supposedly famous for its accuracy so we asked ...
> 
> ...



Most striking comparison between past 'big/fat' and those of today is a circus' 'fat lady/man.' Pictures from those times exist and compared to people now, some merely 'overweight' could give the circusfolk a run for their money.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


It is funny, you bolded what I said, but said I said something entirely different. No one said anorexia is ok. It is far less prevalent than obesity and far more people die of obesity than anorexia.

So not only are you a fat apologist, you are a liar.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2013)

Do we now think so little of our nation's young girls to suppose they believe a plastic doll is a model for their actual anatomy?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Thats the whole point of the OP. The Barbie doll enforces "bad body image" by being "anorexic".
> 
> Can you read?



I can read.

Nowhere did she draw a causal relationship between Barbierexic and anorexia.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the whole point of the OP. The Barbie doll enforces "bad body image" by being "anorexic".
> ...



Yes she does. She implies Barbie is anorexic and reinforces bad body images leading to anorexia.

I am done talking to you.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



A bit of digression but this brings up another point....obese girls are despised, it's viewed as a character flaw.  Anorexic girls...are pitied and in some ways admired.  After all, look at all the leading models.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Do we now think so little of our nation's young girls to suppose they believe a plastic doll is a model for their actual anatomy?



It's modeled as an ideal and when coupled with what is on television and in the media...yes.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 26, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Some alterations might be done to the very skinny-looking doll so that they don't contribute to girls unhealthy self-image that contributes to illness through malnutrition.



What contributes more to teen malnutrition, is the pop-culture going on. Those are the worst role-models for kids. Clean that up, clean up the parents supervision of the kids and knock off the unrealistic and extreme Barbies, and our teens may have a chance.

Never happen. There's too much ignorance in America and it is too late.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Some alterations might be done to the very skinny-looking doll so that they don't contribute to girls unhealthy self-image that contributes to illness through malnutrition.
> ...



What is your proof the barbie causes anorexia? Far more american women are overweight or obese than anorexic. If the girls who owned barbies, far more become overweight or obese. We could just as well say the barbie is to blame for obesity by your hairbrained logic.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, its not healthy to be that size, and that plus sized Barbie is fat. No doubt about it. Normal Barbie is too skinny, so something in between would be alright.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



She didn't say it did.


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2013)

According to this article a real life Barbie's measurements would be 











> Barbie, at 1/6 scale, would be 175.26 cm in height { 69 inches | 59&#8243; tall } and have the following measurements
> 
> 91.44 cm bust | 36 inches
> 45.72 cm waist | 18 inches
> ...



 what would barbie look like in real life a new study in comparison


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Do we now think so little of our nation's young girls to suppose they believe a plastic doll is a model for their actual anatomy?
> ...





Since when? When have you ever heard it suggested to young girls that they should look like their dolls? Did Raggy-Ann cause girls to pluck out their eyes and sew in buttons in their place?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



mmmh...I think it's more subtle than that.  And...you have to admit there is a big difference between Raggedy-Ann and Barbie.  Raggedy-Ann was never marketed as an ideal.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> According to this article a real life Barbie's measurements would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those scrawny arms are downright creepy.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Connery said:


> According to this article a real life Barbie's measurements would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think an average looking doll should be on the market, than why don't you manufacture and sell them?

If there is a market of enough buyers, you will make a profit.


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Not even then.  The fake hair.  Too much makeup.  I like a woman I can dance with who doesn't complain about "sweat".


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Is The Dean plus size stupid?
> ...



You prove it yourself quite nicely. Repeatedly.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



MM and I shop at the same stores!


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Barbie is the epitome of fashion and popularity...good looks, boyfriend, nice car, home etc. 
Barbie is all that is material wealth and good looks. You can not compare the Raggedy-Ann doll with that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



~Actually, I think anorexia is far more serious and dangerous than obesity. Obesity can cause type 2 diabetes, but people are able to live long lives with diabetes, not that it is a good thing, but manageable, though it does lead to other health problems.  Obesity can also lead to heart disease, stroke and other things that damage the body and can eventually lead to death.  But, anorexia creates serious problems for the body and serious permanent damage that may not be reversible.  It leads to early death, much earlier than obesity.  I read that people at a certain level of being overweight, even near obesity, are living just as long as people who are considered of normal or desirable weight. I also read that very thin people die earlier on average than over weight people, not seriously over weight maybe, not obese.  The point these articles made to me is that the desire to be the perfect weight, the idea that being thin is always healthier than being a little bit fat, those ideas seem to be incorrect.  Anyway, the original Barbie body is not realistic. The dimensions are not realistic.  The obese doll is not a good option as too much fat acceptance is unhealthy in general.  A doll which represents a real woman's body is what we need.  This obese doll is just going from on extreme to the other.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 26, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I would say Barbie makes a better role model than Marilyn Monroe.

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > According to this article a real life Barbie's measurements would be
> ...



An 18" waist seems way too small, not normal for female of 19 years old.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The comparison is to a Raggedy Ann Doll..not Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 26, 2013)

I find it odd the "plus sized" women here idealize a woman who was size 4 most of her career, but choose to idealize her in her late career, when she gained weight(still only a size 12 not obese or seriously overweight) and started using drugs heavily.


----------



## April (Dec 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> I find it odd the "plus sized" women here idealize a woman who was size 4 most of her career, but choose to idealize her in her late career, when she gained weight(still only a size 12 not obese or seriously overweight) and started using drugs heavily.



Who here said they were 'plus sized'?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of years ago, we went to Branson MO for a River Dance performance. first, there was no place to eat good food. It was all fatty crap, fat food joints and fat people. The dinner shows all had real shit for their food. We damn near starved because there wasn't anyplace decent to eat.
> ...



It would take surgery to look like Barbie, it doesn't take surgery to be a normal size. Size 14 is the average (aka normal) dress size in the US, and anything above 12 is considered plus size. I guess that makes you wrong.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I don't think so. I'm not sure, but I think plus sizes are at least 18, and definitely above that.  Fourteen, I doubt that is a plus size. Also, my understanding is that sizes have actually changed. What used to be a 4, for example, is now a 2, and a current 6 is what used to be an 8, etc.  So, women think they are wearing a smaller size and are happier with that illusion, but this is something else I'm not sure of.  My experience is that sizes vary according to the manufacturer.  I can wear anything within a rage of 3 sizes depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## NLT (Dec 27, 2013)

Iceman said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Real men like a woman with nice curves in all the right places. Who wants a women built like a teenaged boy with a stuffed bra?
> ...



fuck you iceman, dont you and maverick have a date in the mens shower shower room you need to get to


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Really ... ?

Fashion, Popularity, Looks, Boyfriends, Nice Car and Home ... Then add two pages of Marilyn Monroe pictures.
I believe there was a comparison made there ... And Marilyn could have been considered to have all of those things going for her.
I wasn't talking about Raggedy Ann ... I was referring to your description of Barbie.

Does Barbie's Playhouse come with police tape and a chalk-line in the bedroom?

.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 27, 2013)

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > The Effects of Playing with Thin Dolls on Body Image and Food Intake in Young Girls
> ...



weird playing with a shapely doll causes all kinds of problems 

yet being flooded with violence on the internet the tube and theater 

has no effect on the youth


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Of course they all have an effect. The environment affects one, whether it is children growing and developing into individuals and adults, or  people who are already adults.  

We didn't have those kinds of sociological studies then, but had one been done on the novel Uncle Tom's Cabin and its influence in accelerating the beginning of the civil war, what would have been found?  The  media influences how we think. How we play and the toys we play with affect how we think. Everything in the environment affects how a person develops and thinks.  When I was a kid, I had the Barbie board game.  The goal was to get a date with Ken for the prom.  The last  guy you wanted to end up with was Poindexter, a red haired, freckle faced skinny nerd.  Who looked a lot like Bill Gates.  As it turns out, Ken is just a cute surfer guy; Poindexter is one of the richest guys in the world. Who knew? 

Games, TV, movies, books, magazines, everything, media and non-media, in our environment influences how we develop our perception of the world and ourselves. We don't need studies to tell us that.  

As far as gay parents creating gay kids: we don't need studies to show us that most kids raised by gay parents do not turn out gay. If you know any gay people, you know that.  Relying too much on studies to tell us what to think is one of the ills of modern society.


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 27, 2013)

That fat Photoshop job is disgusting. You like some curves and good jiggles, but not like that. A normal woman will gain some weight throughout her life, especially post menopause and there's nothing wrong with it, but the propensity today is obese young girls which is neither attractive nor healthy.

I think the obsession with the old Barbie body type is women's issues of lack of self esteem. I never heard a single one of my sisters, cousins or anyone else worrying that they couldn't compare to a plastic doll.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

Connery said:


> You see this problem, like most problems of this nature, begin at home when the person is a child. That poor perspective is carried into adulthood and remains with that person until they chnage it. If there is no parent who will take the responsibility to guide and nurture the child then there will complications regarding that issue.



When referencing First Lady Michelle Obama's comments on body size and eating disorders ... I found her comments regarding the "Let's Move" initiative.
She said ... *"Childhood Obesity is actually a National Security Threat*" ... Not teenaged anorexia.





Guess what ... She blames American Corporations and their influence over policy for Childhood Obesity.
People blame Barbie for Low Esteem and Anorexia ... Then blame games and media of for a plethora of other disorders.





Sounds to me like a lot of people blaming a lot of a other people ... And for the most part it is nothing more than an agenda.
You don't have to look like Fat Barbie or Skinny Barbie ... It is better to be Healthy Barbie or Kick Ass Barbie.





*It is a good thing I am not a parent ... Because I would teach my child that fear of failure and lack of effort are the only two things to be ashamed of.*

.


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 27, 2013)

I do not find ^^those women^^ attractive either.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> I do not find ^^those women^^ attractive either.



I am sure they don't care what you find attractive ... Healthy is better than unhealthy any day.


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I do not find ^^those women^^ attractive either.
> ...



I bet they don't care because there are plenty of men with a fetish for women with bodies like male swimmers.

There is nothing unhealthy with body fat on a woman. Those women in the pictures have too much testosterone.


----------



## Pennywise (Dec 27, 2013)

Curvy and soft, not jagged and ripped. This is female perfection.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 27, 2013)

I go with this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Dec 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I suggest you argue with Bloomingdale's, and the rest of the fashion industry, not me. 1x is size 14.


----------



## April (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Marilyn, being a human being with real life issues, does not compare to the Barbie doll...
The Barbie doll portrays all that is superficial...does she not?


----------



## April (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I do not find ^^those women^^ attractive either.
> ...



A woman can be healthy and not look like the women you posted...most men prefer softer, curvier women at a healthy weight for their particular build over a woman who looks as if she's competing against him in the gym.


----------



## NLT (Dec 27, 2013)

Black sand wants his women to look as much like a  male chippendale dancer as they can.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2013)

I am just happy if they can cook and do the reverse cow girl.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Marilyn, being a human being with real life issues, does not compare to the Barbie doll...
> The Barbie doll portrays all that is superficial...does she not?



Well ... If wealth, success, popularity, style, and sustainability are superficial ... I could see your point.
From my standpoint ... There is nothing wrong with looking good, feeling good, being successful and providing for myself ... And I wouldn't really say that it is superficial nor would I want it any other way.

I think everything got screwed up when people decided that appearance, success, sustainability and whatnot were somehow second to some artificial notion that what someone thinks is better than what they can produce.
But hey ... I know most people do not want to be judged ... Not unless they get to pick the criteria anyways.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Of course you can. They are both dolls. Little girls who cannot make that determination have much bigger problems than body image.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I didn't say women couldn't be healthy and not look like the women I posted.
I didn't suggest anyone should or even could put forth the effort to look that way ... Just that you didn't have to be fat or skinny ... And don't have to give a rat's ass about what anyone else thinks.

Well ... When most men are interested in more than what I look like ... Then maybe they will be worthwhile.
I have no doubt that men don't like being in competition with a woman ... Whether it is in the gym or the boardroom ... And don't much care about that either.

Sure I would be happier if I let society tell me what to look like ... What I could achieve ... When I need to be satisfied with less that what is optimal for my endeavors lowering my standards along the way.
But No Thanks ... You can deal with that disappointment and everything it brings with it.

.


----------



## April (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Being defensive and judgmental is not attractive either.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Being defensive and judgmental is not attractive either.



I couldn't disagree ... And look at who is defensive as well as judgmental ... And what they find unattractive.

.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 27, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



Nope.

I think that's why I see so many guys getting bent about her 'letting herself go.' Maybe they should have seen if what was inside was a keeper, so he didn't get left with a bitter, angry harridan.

Kinda karmic, really.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Being defensive and judgmental is not attractive either.
> ...



Sorry, not following your logic. That might be because you could barely string together a sentence in your rage, but I digress.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 27, 2013)

The normal weight Barbie at the link looks healthy - neither the anorexic nor the obese Barbie is a good role model for girls.    In either case, Barbies are just boring models.


----------



## alan1 (Dec 27, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> ...



Just my opinion, the triple chin on that Barbie indicates fat, not 'plus sized'.
These are plus sized women (no triple chins).


----------



## Iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

Real women, lol


----------



## Iceman (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you guys ever watch fat women eat?


----------



## alan1 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have neither the time nor desire to read all 13 pages of this thread.
Yes, we all know that Barbie is not an accurate depiction of women.  However, here in the US, 2/3 of people are overweight and 1/3 are obese.  I think it would be kind of ridiculous to mimic that in children's toys/dolls nor do I see what benefit that would provide to society.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



The reason you don't follow the logic is because you think there is some kind of rage, some kind of desire for approval ... And you always digress to the lowest common denominator so no surprise there.
I didn't once say that anyone should think one way or another ... Didn't defend Barbie, Marilyn Monroe, Fat Women, Skinny Women or tell anyone they were wrong in what they believe.

I did mention that Barbie would be a better role model than Marilyn Monroe.
I did say that there are choices outside of fat, skinny or just plain average.
The problem you have is the desire to make excuses for people ... And get offended by others who fall outside of what you see as acceptable.

You and your kind are the ones that do the judging ... And you can stuff your judgment up your ass for all I care.
Send me a PM if you need it explained better.

.


----------



## rdean (Dec 27, 2013)

These tightly packaged babes are slightly more than "plus" size.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 27, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I 'think' there's some kind of rage? Honey, you're practically foaming at the mouth.


----------



## BlackSand (Dec 27, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I 'think' there's some kind of rage? Honey, you're practically foaming at the mouth.



You know me ... Practically about to melt down and start passing judgment any second now ... Nothing like you all calm, cool and collected ... Lolz. 



.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 27, 2013)

Seems to me a normal size Barbie would be good. Neither anorexic nor obese.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 28, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I 'think' there's some kind of rage? Honey, you're practically foaming at the mouth.
> ...



Is that why I fell asleep? Damn, I should lose control more often.

Link more smilies, that should prove you didn't insult A&D and then me for no reason whatsoever, *XXXXX*.


----------



## Connery (Dec 28, 2013)

*Stop trolling this thread. Stay on topic*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 28, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Seems to me a normal size Barbie would be good. Neither anorexic nor obese.



*normal size Barbie*

five foot six there abouts


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 28, 2013)

rdean said:


> These tightly packaged babes are slightly more than "plus" size.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2013)

Iceman said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Here's the math.  If a Barbie were a real woman, she'd be 6 ft tall, 100 lbs, with a 16 inch waist.     Her BMI would be 13.6.   A BMI below 18.5 is underweight; Barbie's would be severely anorexic.   At that level, she would likely suffer from amenorrhea as well as the host of starvation related diseases.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





You said little booby.   Barbie is not a real person.  A doll is not a role model.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...




A doll is an inanimate object upon which the possessor projects.   It's quite telling that BS prefers such to a real woman.  Maybe he is DaveCat!

Meet The Men Who Gave Up Dating For Life-Sized Dolls - Business Insider


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



This is the logical end of "what she looks like is more important than what she has inside" conflated with "I want the hottest woman on the planet, but I am not so hot myself."


----------



## Iceman (Dec 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> iceman said:
> 
> 
> > aquaathena said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 28, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




If she were a real person she'd find it hard to survive for even a few moments with no internal organs.


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2013)

All I know is that when I was a child I liked my dolls to be pretty.

Really pretty.

Are children nowadays different? Do they like what is the opposite of pretty?

Who gives a fig anyway, I'm lucky enough not to have gone  through today's political correctness shit....I pity those  poor souls  who have to.


----------



## Vox (Dec 30, 2013)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is an IDIOTIC idea - it is damaging enough to have sky-high obesity in this country, now the idiocy of PC gestapo wants to make an ugly, unhealthy, disgusting obese body an acceptable one.


----------



## Vox (Dec 30, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


once in a while I can agree with Esmeralda.


----------



## Vox (Dec 30, 2013)

Delta4Embassy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> ...



It actually works pretty well - the proof is relatively slim male black population in the inner city areas, where the fat male is ostracized and shunned. which also proves that the idiocy of "they are fat because they are poor and eat unhealthy" is a PC idiocy invented by the left to keep black females getting bigger and bigger and bigger.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 1, 2014)

rdean said:


> Plus-sized Barbie ignites volcanic debate on obesity, body image and anorexia  | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, absolutely not.  Fat kills.  Fat should not be encouraged.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is a slender, fit, normal healthy young woman.  Barbie does not look all that different from this healthy young woman.  Barbie is after all a doll...a caricature, if you will.  An idealization.  But she's not all that far off from what a normal, healthy girl should look like.

Barbie is not that bizarre.  People griping about Barbie being too thin, etc. are being silly.  Every sensible person, including kids, know that Barbie is just a doll.  

Much better to be slim and trim than to carry even a few excess pounds.  That has been proven over and over again.  Accept it.  I tend to gain weight too, but I'm certainly not going to justify it by insisting that little girls be provided with fat dolls.  Nor should little girls be tormented if they tend to get a little pudgy.  But those who love them should be gently encouraging a lifestyle that lends itself to health and fitness.  I mean...duh.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 1, 2014)

Kooshdakhaa said:


>



Apparently this isn't a "real woman" and is "anorexic".

A very good looking woman she is.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 1, 2014)

Now here's a scrawny girl.  Barbie does NOT look like this.  See the difference?  Jeez.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 2, 2014)

*Is marketing a "Plus Size Barbie" a "good" thing?*

Sure ... if they offer an out of shape beer belly Ken with a receeding hairline to go with her.



Maybe as an alternate to Barbie's palacial doll house they could offer a model of a double wide with some broken down cars to go outside.


----------

